# creating a flushable shower drain



## wlpywd (Apr 5, 2015)

I got a unique request. to create a flushable shower drain for a large, walk-in shower. i guess gets clogged a lot with hair and what-not, i don't even wanna know much more. 

I was thinking install a squatty-asian floor toilet an inch recessed with a wc water tank mounted in the upper corner, then put a large square drain cover over the box. slight angle to the drain. then, when shower water fills it enough, it will auto flush like any toilet. and when need be, can pull the chain handle and manually flush. whole thing contained under the floor level, practically invisible otherwise.

the trap will be mounted in a box under the floor, which is basement underneath no problems.

so.... crazy?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

:what: :banghead: :what: 


You need to do an intro first, although I don't think it will help your cause. It really sounds like someone wants to be able to poop in the shower without needing to shove it down the drain with their feet. Nasty!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wlpywd said:


> I got a unique request. to create a flushable shower drain for a large, walk-in shower. i guess gets clogged a lot with hair and what-not, i don't even wanna know much more.
> 
> I was thinking install a squatty-asian floor toilet an inch recessed with a wc water tank mounted in the upper corner, then put a large square drain cover over the box. slight angle to the drain. then, when shower water fills it enough, it will auto flush like any toilet. and when need be, can pull the chain handle and manually flush. whole thing contained under the floor level, practically invisible otherwise.
> 
> ...


Thought we got rid of Joe the Painter..???


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

A real plumber would just clear the drain the correct way


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If you do hack that together, please take some pics and post them here. We would love to see that.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

They have those in prisons. You know the place where unlicensed plumbers go...


----------



## wlpywd (Apr 5, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> They have those in prisons. You know the place where unlicensed plumbers go...


although i don't know anyone that has worked on a prison, nor i have been to a prison, google says yes, they have these kind in prisons. pretty much where the final idea came from. couldn't find anything on prison-style drains for sale though!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I suggest you do a proper into in the right section before you go any further with ANY other topics


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wlpywd said:


> I got a unique request. to create a flushable shower drain for a large, walk-in shower. i guess gets clogged a lot with hair and what-not, i don't even wanna know much more.
> 
> I was thinking install a squatty-asian floor toilet an inch recessed with a wc water tank mounted in the upper corner, then put a large square drain cover over the box. slight angle to the drain. then, when shower water fills it enough, it will auto flush like any toilet. and when need be, can pull the chain handle and manually flush. whole thing contained under the floor level, practically invisible otherwise.
> 
> ...


Get the intro in before we flush you away


----------



## wlpywd (Apr 5, 2015)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/intro-ky-40777/#post629201


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wlpywd said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/intro-ky-40777/#post629201


Just a little test...
What is a 1/64th bend elbow?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wlpywd said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/intro-ky-40777/#post629201


Didn't fly by me.. a remodeler doing plumbing work..


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

poop in the shower and trying to push it through the strainer with your foot... its called a "waffle stomp"...

I think rj waffle stomped you outta here!


----------



## wlpywd (Apr 5, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Just a little test...
> What is a 1/64th bend elbow?


5 5/8 bend, just a little offset.


----------



## wlpywd (Apr 5, 2015)

ok everyone... i can tell by the vibe and tone you guys only want seasoned ol' pros around here. I'm not trying to scam anyone or advertise, and i'm not even here looking for banter over "can you believe this" stories. were a relatively young remodeling company, just a few guys who put our skills together. I'm not the Plumber(TM) Master Pro on the team, but i have studied and have experience plumbing and am on my way. jm now, always good to have as much as we can. Not trying to be fishy or evasive. We had an unusual request, i said i'd think it over the weekend, looking around online found these forums, which i've seen before. Decided to post and see if the idea had merit. Not try to "trick" and scam you and try to fit in where i "wasn't qualified." I posted my intro, and the same heat there. 

i'm not here to prove anything, assert any kind of status, nor advertise or sell anything or look for business. I just wanted some other opinions as "flushable shower drains" seems to be something the internet and world hasn't heard of before.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wlpywd said:


> ok everyone... i can tell by the vibe and tone you guys only want seasoned ol' pros around here. I'm not trying to scam anyone or advertise, and i'm not even here looking for banter over "can you believe this" stories. were a relatively young remodeling company, just a few guys who put our skills together. I'm not the Plumber(TM) Master Pro on the team, but i have studied and have experience plumbing and am on my way. jm now, always good to have as much as we can. Not trying to be fishy or evasive. We had an unusual request, i said i'd think it over the weekend, looking around online found these forums, which i've seen before. Decided to post and see if the idea had merit. Not try to "trick" and scam you and try to fit in where i "wasn't qualified." I posted my intro, and the same heat there.
> 
> i'm not here to prove anything, assert any kind of status, nor advertise or sell anything or look for business. I just wanted some other opinions as "flushable shower drains" seems to be something the internet and world hasn't heard of before.


Many newbies and seasoned posters here don't take it too lightly about handyhacks deciving us as a jourenyman plumber


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wlpywd said:


> 5 5/8 bend, just a little offset.


Ummm Okay... Where can I buy one?:whistling2:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Ummm Okay... Where can I buy one?:whistling2:


Wal-Mart sale those coupling with a little offset :whistling2: only problem is they just sale 2.5"


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

wlpywd said:


> ok everyone... i can tell by the vibe and tone you guys only want seasoned ol' pros around here. I'm not trying to scam anyone or advertise, and i'm not even here looking for banter over "can you believe this" stories. were a relatively young remodeling company, just a few guys who put our skills together. I'm not the Plumber(TM) Master Pro on the team, but i have studied and have experience plumbing and am on my way. jm now, always good to have as much as we can. Not trying to be fishy or evasive. We had an unusual request, i said i'd think it over the weekend, looking around online found these forums, which i've seen before. Decided to post and see if the idea had merit. Not try to "trick" and scam you and try to fit in where i "wasn't qualified." I posted my intro, and the same heat there.
> 
> i'm not here to prove anything, assert any kind of status, nor advertise or sell anything or look for business. I just wanted some other opinions as "flushable shower drains" seems to be something the internet and world hasn't heard of before.


So it's very simple. Our vibe and tone are perfectly fine! This site is for true plumbeing professionals. And although you may have a master plumber working for you, yur not a "plumbing company" and although you may have been playing around with plumbing for the last few years, you don't seem to confirm your proud status as a journeyman or even plumber. In fact yur resounding "I'm not a Plumber" is a key giveaway that you sir are not a plumbing professional. The guys and gals on this forum ARE 100% plumbers and/or PROFESSIONAL DRAIN CLEANERS! When our phones go off its for a plumbing problem! your company is basically that of a general contractor/handyman service who perhaps want to focus on plumbing, but is not a plumbing company. 

Your better off suited for contractor talk.com or perhaps the diychatroom.com but here, I don't think you'll get the attention yur looking for. Nothing personal, but this site just isn't for you


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

But wait! 
I had an estimate for something like this once. It was at a dog grooming facility. They wanted to hose the AstroTurf floor down dog eggs and all and then flush them all at once. We had considered a squatty potty but never got a clear solution. I think there's a market for it-what about a wash down urinal with a 4" trap and a 3.5 gal flushometer?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> But wait!
> I had an estimate for something like this once. It was at a dog grooming facility. They wanted to hose the AstroTurf floor down dog eggs and all and then flush them all at once. We had considered a squatty potty but never got a clear solution. I think there's a market for it-what about a wash down urinal with a 4" trap and a 3.5 gal flushometer?


Jails have then. I've personally seen then installed.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.jrsmith.com/product.aspx...+Animal+Den+Floor+Drains&productcategoryid=42

I knew they existed. Josam makes one too.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know if a bull mastiffs droppings would fit through that grate but it would have been a good idea. They ended up using shop vacs.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i dont know if we can legally send animal waste to the treatment plant.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Install a sinkerator in the drain. https://youtu.be/B2J2wDw4jHg?t=3m10s


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I actually had a customer make me put in a kitchen sink strainer in her bathtub so it would drain faster. Spent 2 days trying to talk her out of it but she was persistent


----------



## wlpywd (Apr 5, 2015)

now we're getting somewhere! thank you for the link, the doggie drain sounds like heading in the right direction! I actually like the idea for a kitchen sinkerator installed!! haha!! brilliant! man, i miss Seinfeld.

And, I take your point, this is not exactly the place for plumbing-based contracting or companies with plumbers or those on the way to being plumbers or plumbing work. ok, all of you are plumbing plumbers only. except for "drain cleaners." There is something magical and special i don't understand about the trade talk here, apparently. so very sorry for intruding in your clubhouse. 

After talking yesterday over ideas, we were looking into a jumbo-sized drain perhaps, but still looking further to flushable ideas. I'm quite sure now the jail drains and doggie drains give some direction for a solution more in line with the order.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Wlplwd. There's an apprentice system ( and has been for thousands of years ) in the world of full time plumbers. There is a reason for that. There is a lot to plumbing that you need to learn from mentor. No other way to get that knowledge. You cant get the whole story from a book or youtube or message board properly. And no one on this site wants to contribute to the idea ( which many people hold ) that you can. Thats the reason for the hostility. In a nutshell guys come here to try and be better plumbers, not to fix specific issues. 

As an example... wharfrats use of the term "waffle stomp" has made me a much better plumber


----------



## wlpywd (Apr 5, 2015)

Texan said:


> Hi Wlplwd. There's an apprentice system ( and has been for thousands of years ) in the world of full time plumbers. There is a reason for that. There is a lot to plumbing that you need to learn from mentor. No other way to get that knowledge. You cant get the whole story from a book or youtube or message board properly. And no one on this site wants to contribute to the idea ( which many people hold ) that you can. Thats the reason for the hostility. In a nutshell guys come here to try and be better plumbers, not to fix specific issues.
> 
> As an example... wharfrats use of the term "waffle stomp" has made me a much better plumber


hey, i HAVE worked under plumbers, for almost a decade, and got serious about it. i studied. i took the exams. I'm under a master plumber now who i employ. I got my JM a couple years ago and am on the path... i'm just never gonna get enough full hours as we don't do full time plumbing... my company is remodeling, but mainly kitchen and bath, not many new installs or cut-ins. we focus on major upgrades of older structures. i know its different out west, but here in KY, everything's older buildings. i guess i'd call it a change of focus, once business became good. but that by no means implies i don't know what i'm doing or the "seriousness" of what we do


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That doggie drain Flyout showed me has a 1" trap primer. So-connect your flushometer and away you go!


----------



## wlpywd (Apr 5, 2015)

i just saw that "autopsy drains" might serve the same function!!! for anyone else out there that might be looking. i'm gonna be researching this more. might be right up their alley


----------



## wlpywd (Apr 5, 2015)

not "flushable" persey, but made for... uh... 'debris'


----------



## Chris3topher271 (Jun 13, 2014)

Backwater valve installed backwards with a pull chain open......ok that wouldn't work too well.


----------

